# Sandal brand Holsters



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Holster*

Neat, great idea ! Max


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Hope you got it protected by a patent, should make a lot of money off of this system, looks like one size fits all and they never wear out :whistling:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Do they come in IWB ? Are left-handed available ? Two to a pack or can I just buy one ?


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ill order one if you have a closed toe in size 11


----------

